# Pedigree Confusion, how far do you go back?



## bktfinest (Feb 16, 2014)

Is it necessary to go back 7 generations? I got a chance to take a glance at the parents of my dogs pedigree. This would be the sire that produced the dam that produced my dog. I wrote them down Grayline, Iron cross, watchdog, mugglestone, gaff, royal, razors edge. Razors edge and grayline is the only one ive heard of and there are a bunch of other ones too but i saw those on the kennels list. So what bloodline is my dog and what would I breed her with? Any help would be appreciated

Dam: 14158AP-46
Sire: 12990AP-49 

Can someone look it up and help me out? 

FYI- my house burned down before I sent my dogs registration in and I'm also in the process of figuring all that out.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

on a pedigree,

to find out what you want to know,
you read from right to left,

you figure out what bloodline and what dogs created yours,

but, always look to see who the grandparents are,

those are the 4 dogs that will influence your dog,

if you ever breed him.


----------

